# Just our luck (gasoline)



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya i got a few years b4 i can drive and the gas prices are insane


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

Ha Ha in sc we pay around 3.19 ha ha ha ha


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

I hate the gas pricesand there not even done risingukey:


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

wow oh myy godd that is sooo funny! b18intega


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well im 16 and been driving for 2 months now. Just our luck for us youths, gas is sky rocketing rightt when we get our licenses. when do you guys think gas will go down? if it ever does! im in pa and its about 3.55 a gallon.


it ok if you don't have diesal....4.15 a gal. but i hate the gas prices.... it will probably go down with a new president then slowly come back up. weight for summer... sopost to be 4.15 for unleaded. it will never go down to where it was..:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

when will it go down?

haha, next time we don't have a conservitive ( republican ) in office. or at least one who doesn't use the "trickle down" economic plan. Because ever since Bush or any other of the last 4 republican presidents we have had, our economy has been in a recession.  = high gas prices. hopefully with John Mccain being a moderate ( border line republican and democrate ) he can make the right decisions. our economy was in great shape when Clinton was in office, and he was a moderate. 

hopefully by next year.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> when will it go down?
> 
> haha, next time we don't have a conservitive ( republican ) in office. or at least one who doesn't use the "trickle down" economic plan. Because ever since Bush or any other of the last 4 republican presidents we have had, our economy has been in a recession.  = high gas prices. hopefully with John Mccain being a moderate ( border line republican and democrate ) he can make the right decisions. our economy was in great shape when Clinton was in office, and he was a moderate.
> 
> hopefully by next year.


mcain has no republican in him he is only running because he knew he couldnt compete with hilary and obama and we havent been in recession since the mid 1990's and guess who was president then

o and gas prices do suck but i am still getting my license tommorrow


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well im 16 and been driving for 2 months now. Just our luck for us youths, gas is sky rocketing rightt when we get our licenses. when do you guys think gas will go down? if it ever does! im in pa and its about 3.55 a gallon.


When the war ends.



bigbuckdown XT said:


> wow oh myy godd that is sooo funny! b18intega


Wait until you get your license...:behindsof



kaibab-hunter74 said:


> hopefully with John Mccain being a moderate ( border line republican and democrate ) he can make the right decisions.


Eh, the borderline thing is more Ron Paul...


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> mcain has no republican in him he is only running because he knew he couldnt compete with hilary and obama and we havent been in recession since the mid 1990's and guess who was president then
> 
> o and gas prices do suck but i am still getting my license tommorrow


you have no idea what you are talking about. for one, yes, Mccain is a republican..... i don't why you say he isn't. cause thats just flat out wrong saying he isn't. What the hell do you mean we haven't been in recission? crap it started with nixon in the 80's to regan to george bush senior in the early 90's, then on to Clinton ( who actually broke even in 1994 ) in the late 90's, and by the way our economy was in great shape with him in office.! our country was actually making money insted of losing it, and then back to a recession with george W bush. this country has been in a recession with every president who i just named off except for Bill Clinton. as i said earlier in my last comment. 

Couldn't compete with hilary or obama???? Mccain is the only canidate in the race who actually has any brain or experince.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*not arguring here*

im not here to argure on this subject and i will say that i dont know much on this subject either, but i do know that the president isn't at fault with how much the gas costs. its the people below him that make all the decisions, the president has to go along with it. i don't know when the gas will go down and i don't know when it will stop sky rocketing too. we just have to be thankful for having a president in the first place. I have to agree that the world today is a very dangerous place then what it was awhile back, but we have to be thankful for having freedom like we do. so please calm down and speak without yelling at each other. I understand and respect your opinions about the presidents too, but we still don't have to have an argurment about which president was good and which one was horrible.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> im not here to argure on this subject and i will say that i dont know much on this subject either, but i do know that the president isn't at fault with how much the gas costs. its the people below him that make all the decisions, the president has to go along with it. i don't know when the gas will go down and i don't know when it will stop sky rocketing too. we just have to be thankful for having a president in the first place. I have to agree that the world today is a very dangerous place then what it was awhile back, but we have to be thankful for having freedom like we do. so please calm down and speak without yelling at each other. I understand and respect your opinions about the presidents too, but we still don't have to have an argurment about which president was good and which one was horrible.


agree 100%!!!!!!! i'm just glad that i live in a country that is free, so you can have a job and pay for the gas!!!!! guys whats the point about fighting over how is a better president!!!!!!!! come on is not like we are going to find in like 5 mouths!!:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

b18intega said:


> Ha Ha in sc we pay around 3.19 ha ha ha ha


yep when we moved from SC mom had to pick up her jaw every time she went to the store! its better to live in NC then move to SC, then the other way around! food is like half the price and gas...like20 cents cheaper..maybe its because almost everyone in about 50 miles from is is a millionaire except me....


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

armyboy said:


> yep when we moved from SC mom had to pick up her jaw every time she went to the store! its better to live in NC then move to SC, then the other way around! food is like half the price and gas...like20 cents cheaper..maybe its because almost everyone in about 50 miles from is is a millionaire except me....


i moved last november like on the other side of the U.S. then where i did live. everything where i did live was a little bit cheaper then where i live now and my parents were picking up their jaws for a while when we went to the store or gas station. 
right now im in TX and the gas is 3.59 or a little higher or lower, but its around that price tho.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Forget cars. And trucks. Get a bicycle. Make you, and the enviroment, last longer. Gas isn't going down in cost anytime soon, so what's the point? Obesity is on the rise though. As for alternative fuels and power sources, none are even close to being as easy as gas- so we're kinda stuck. As for presidents, they're all bad in one way or another because our counrtry is too big to be run by one main central goverment, even with smaller state goverments, unless we had a dictatorial communism- and no one wants that. 

So yeah, go with a bicycle. Give you alot of exercise and it won't harm the enviroment as much (which, even if you don't support glabal warming, has a negaitive effects on the air that we breath, especially in cities. Fun fact- people living in cities or heavily polluted areas have thicker nose hair than those who don't). And for those of you meat-heads who think that chicks won't dig a guy on a bike, just tell them you're saving the world! The ladies alove a super hero, _and_ "buns of steel".

And I like Obama. He's a really smart guy, and came from a lower class- unlike almost all of our other presidents. Alas, he probabaly won't win though. McCain (sp?) isn't as moderate as he used to be- he's decided to follow in Bush's exact plan. So yeah, voting for him is the same as voting for Bush again- however you want to see that.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you have no idea what you are talking about. for one, yes, Mccain is a republican..... i don't why you say he isn't. cause thats just flat out wrong saying he isn't. What the hell do you mean we haven't been in recission? crap it started with nixon in the 80's to regan to george bush senior in the early 90's, then on to Clinton ( who actually broke even in 1994 ) in the late 90's, and by the way our economy was in great shape with him in office.! our country was actually making money insted of losing it, and then back to a recession with george W bush. this country has been in a recession with every president who i just named off except for Bill Clinton. as i said earlier in my last comment.
> 
> Couldn't compete with hilary or obama???? Mccain is the only canidate in the race who actually has any brain or experince.


i agree he is the only one with a brain i dont like hilary or obama.McCain admitted himself that he was thinking of running as a democrat but i realy dont care because we are picking the less of 3 evils none of them are great but one is good(McCain).

on a good note though i passed my liscense test


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

That isn't it it is suppose to get to 4.00 gallon


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> Forget cars. And trucks. Get a bicycle. Make you, and the enviroment, last longer. Gas isn't going down in cost anytime soon, so what's the point? Obesity is on the rise though. As for alternative fuels and power sources, none are even close to being as easy as gas- so we're kinda stuck. As for presidents, they're all bad in one way or another because our counrtry is too big to be run by one main central goverment, even with smaller state goverments, unless we had a dictatorial communism- and no one wants that.
> 
> So yeah, go with a bicycle. Give you alot of exercise and it won't harm the enviroment as much (which, even if you don't support glabal warming, has a negaitive effects on the air that we breath, especially in cities. Fun fact- people living in cities or heavily polluted areas have thicker nose hair than those who don't). And for those of you meat-heads who think that chicks won't dig a guy on a bike, just tell them you're saving the world! The ladies alove a super hero, _and_ "buns of steel".
> 
> And I like Obama. He's a really smart guy, and came from a lower class- unlike almost all of our other presidents. Alas, he probabaly won't win though. McCain (sp?) isn't as moderate as he used to be- he's decided to follow in Bush's exact plan. So yeah, voting for him is the same as voting for Bush again- however you want to see that.




What do you mean our country is too big to be ran by one central govermet? we have been using a central gov. since the 1700's. which proves that a central gov. is efficent. we have the strongest goverment and economy in the world.

As far as Mccain goes............... he is a more of a moderate cannidate. yes, he plans to use Bush's plan in Iraq. well, because that is the only way................... we can't just pull out. Bush got us in way too far, and we are stuck. Mccain, values both conservative and liberal ideas. but yea, man i haven't rode on a bike in it seems like two years. haha, :embara: that's what happens when you get your liscence.


----------



## HICK (May 12, 2005)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> when will it go down?
> 
> haha, next time we don't have a conservitive ( republican ) in office. or at least one who doesn't use the "trickle down" economic plan. Because ever since Bush or any other of the last 4 republican presidents we have had, our economy has been in a recession.  = high gas prices. hopefully with John Mccain being a moderate ( border line republican and democrate ) he can make the right decisions. our economy was in great shape when Clinton was in office, and he was a moderate.
> 
> hopefully by next year.


Clinton a moderate, what the text masking is not allowed are you smoking. It is hard to get much more liberal than him.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

ya dude i agree with you hick i am not a fan of hilary at ALL the candidate i dont know anything about is ron paul cause when i went turkey hunting once you got into the woods thats all you would see is ron paul but one thing i heard about him is that hes kinda against the government system or something like that but im not sure if its true or not


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

wait nvm i dont know what im talking about haha just ignore the first part of my last message only read the ron paul part:wink: lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I think its about time to get out the Horse And Buggy.

Id say Kegan will like this idea :wink:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

We pay technically over $6 a gallon here, and we're the ones supplying a nice chunk of the US's gas.


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

when ever i get mad looking at my gas bill i just look at my car insurence


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

welschd said:


> when ever i get mad looking at my gas bill i just look at my car insurence


Did you switch to Geico?
:wink:


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

tryed they refused to insure me now i feel stupeder then a caveman


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

yea dont have to worry about gas prices for a couple weeks get my liscenes and then a week later the car breaks atleast it will have a full tank when its fixed (fly wheel broke in it)


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

welschd said:


> tryed they refused to insure me now i feel stupeder then a caveman


haha :tongue:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

gas is $4.18 for reg $4.28 for plus $4.38 for prem man gas is expensive


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

gas is 3.89 in michigian


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i read the first 2 posts and all i got to say is gas will go down when bush is out of office and chainy is out to there a couple of oil money pocketer a holes gas here in west virginia is suposed to hit 4 bucks by beginnig of summer its 3.65 up to 370 in places here in west virginia


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i read the first 2 posts and all i got to say is gas will go down when bush is out of office and chainy is out to there a couple of oil money pocketer a holes gas here in west virginia is suposed to hit 4 bucks by beginnig of summer its 3.65 up to 370 in places here in west virginia


gas is never going to go down alot it may have its months where it is lower but gas will always be atleast what it is now


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

HICK said:


> Clinton a moderate, what the text masking is not allowed are you smoking. It is hard to get much more liberal than him.




Smoking? im proud to say im not a smoker!

let me clear this up for you.

In the 1992 national elections, Democrate Bill Clinton!!!!!! campaigned as a "new Democrate" who proposed to move away from his party's traditional liberalism. the "new Democrate" ment that he was a candidate who favored both party's, unlike most pervious persidents before him. Clinton also passed a number of Acts and Bills ( the Welfare Reform Bill ) that were ideal to the conservitive party's and congress who were in control of both houses in 1993 and 1994. now, by favoring both conservitive and liberal ideals, Bill Clinton won the 1996 election with an easy victory over the republican candidate Robert Dole because of Clintons very very very healthy economy. by 2000 unemployment rates were at 4% and buisnesses were scrambling for workers. Also in 2000 Clinton wanted to pass a trade bill for China. Well, congress passed that as well, because it was also a conservitive ideal.

do you see what i mean? he isn't or wasen't as liberal as you thought him to be.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok u all need 2 quit ur complaining....over here in the UK and Northern ireland the price of fuel is at 115.9p per litre which works out at $8 per gallon ..... flip i would love if fuel was like $4 per gallon, that would b like 57.9p per litre....


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

The gas will hopefully go down after Bush is out of office, but it will never be like it was. Hopefully we'll get out of Iraq too! Id say let them work out their own problems and let America work theirs out! I can see why we went to Afganistan (sp?) But going to Iraq wasnt a smart move IMO!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> Forget cars. And trucks. Get a bicycle. Make you, and the enviroment, last longer. Gas isn't going down in cost anytime soon, so what's the point? Obesity is on the rise though. As for alternative fuels and power sources, none are even close to being as easy as gas- so we're kinda stuck. As for presidents, they're all bad in one way or another because our counrtry is too big to be run by one main central goverment, even with smaller state goverments, unless we had a dictatorial communism- and no one wants that.
> 
> So yeah, go with a bicycle. Give you alot of exercise and it won't harm the enviroment as much (which, even if you don't support glabal warming, has a negaitive effects on the air that we breath, especially in cities. Fun fact- people living in cities or heavily polluted areas have thicker nose hair than those who don't). And for those of you meat-heads who think that chicks won't dig a guy on a bike, just tell them you're saving the world! The ladies alove a super hero, _and_ "buns of steel".
> 
> And I like Obama. He's a really smart guy, and came from a lower class- unlike almost all of our other presidents. Alas, he probabaly won't win though. McCain (sp?) isn't as moderate as he used to be- he's decided to follow in Bush's exact plan. So yeah, voting for him is the same as voting for Bush again- however you want to see that.


hey all i am back on after a week od "semi grounding" and i just got back in from finding a bunch of morels so life is good right now

i agree on the bike thing but as for obama i know he imight be a smart man but he would be bad news for hunting and guns laws. i dont want to get started tough especially with you:wink: i have noticed its hard to argue with you


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

kegan said:


> Forget cars. And trucks. Get a bicycle. Make you, and the enviroment, last longer. Gas isn't going down in cost anytime soon, so what's the point? Obesity is on the rise though. As for alternative fuels and power sources, none are even close to being as easy as gas- so we're kinda stuck. As for presidents, they're all bad in one way or another because our counrtry is too big to be run by one main central goverment, even with smaller state goverments, unless we had a dictatorial communism- and no one wants that.
> 
> So yeah, go with a bicycle. Give you alot of exercise and it won't harm the enviroment as much (which, even if you don't support glabal warming, has a negaitive effects on the air that we breath, especially in cities. Fun fact- people living in cities or heavily polluted areas have thicker nose hair than those who don't). And for those of you meat-heads who think that chicks won't dig a guy on a bike, just tell them you're saving the world! The ladies alove a super hero, _and_ "buns of steel".
> 
> ...


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Jamis said:


> The gas will hopefully go down after Bush is out of office, but it will never be like it was. Hopefully we'll get out of Iraq too! Id say let them work out their own problems and let America work theirs out! I can see why we went to Afganistan (sp?) But going to Iraq wasnt a smart move IMO!




thank god someone else in here also knows what's going on around the world.

we spend 1/7 of our time in Afganistan compared to iraq. "A war on terrorism" haha, hardly..............


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

Gas will go down when our wonderful government allows our oil companies to drill for our reserves. First the 10 billion in ANWR, then the 30 billion off Floridas coast that the cubans are letting the Chinese drill for 45 miles from Florida, and the 1 trillion in rocky mtn oil shale. We also have untold reserves off the continental shelf. Once they allow the exploration and drilling of these areas with the construction of another refinery or two there will be more supply. With more supply comes lower prices, plain and simple basic laws of supply and demand.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> thank god someone else in here also knows what's going on around the world.
> 
> we spend 1/7 of our time in Afganistan compared to iraq. "A war on terrorism" haha, hardly..............


ok i want you guys to come back to this thread in a year after the new president has been in office for awhile and see if gas prices are any lower i am 99% sure the y will be the same or higher


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

Bush has stockpiled 25 years worth of oil for the government


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

we should also tap alaska and the oil sands in canada


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welschd said:


> Bush has stockpiled 25 years worth of oil for the government


i would like to know where you got that info or if it was just a wild guess because you felt left out


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*here you go...........*



archerykid12 said:


> ok i want you guys to come back to this thread in a year after the new president has been in office for awhile and see if gas prices are any lower i am 99% sure the y will be the same or higher


 by the looks of it, you don't know how the economy works.


the reason gas prices are so high is because ( as someone said above this message ) of oil prices. the value of the dollar is down. and inorder for the national oil supplies to keep selling oil in the us currencey we must pay more for oil.......... and so when oil costs more that means gas will cost more. it takes oil to produce gas.

high oil prices = high gas prices.

the economy is in a recession, making the dollar wourth less and less. so as soon as we have a president and congress who can rise our economy out of this slump, gas prices will lower as well as oil. because that makes the US dollar wourth more. 

so in one year when gas prices are lower.......... you'll be the first to know.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> by the looks of it, you don't know how the economy works.
> 
> 
> the reason gas prices are so high is because ( as someone said above this message ) of oil prices. the value of the dollar is down. and inorder for the national oil supplies to keep selling oil in the us currencey we must pay more for oil.......... and so when oil costs more that means gas will cost more. it takes oil to produce gas.
> ...


i know we are in a recession and i know how the economy works but i just want you to know that just by electing a new president it wont solve all the problems overnight your realy childish if you believe that


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i know we are in a recession and i know how the economy works but i just want you to know that just by electing a new president it wont solve all the problems overnight your realy childish if you believe that


actually it will help a bunch because the bush family is big into oil and they are making $40000 a month from oil so i dont think they care how high it is. so if we get someone in that isnt into oil they will know how everyone feels. JMO


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well im 16 and been driving for 2 months now. Just our luck for us youths, gas is sky rocketing rightt when we get our licenses. when do you guys think gas will go down? if it ever does! im in pa and its about 3.55 a gallon.


I know the feeling. When I turned 18 it went from *.35* to *.70 *in 18 months.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> well im 16 and been driving for 2 months now. Just our luck for us youths, gas is sky rocketing rightt when we get our licenses. when do you guys think gas will go down? if it ever does! im in pa and its about 3.55 a gallon.


I know the feeling. When I turned 18 it went from *.35* to *.70 *in 18 months.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> i know we are in a recession and i know how the economy works but i just want you to know that just by electing a new president it wont solve all the problems overnight your realy childish if you believe that



No one said it would change overnight. And im sorry buddy, but you do not konw how the economy works. By electing a new president who has different concerns and views on how the economy should be ran, everything will eventually work it's self together. weather it's good or bad. this has been proven time and time again throughout Americas history. specialy after when the stock market fell in the 20's. Also when Clinton cleaned up Regan and Bush seniors economic issues.

Did you not see Bush this morning adress the nation about the economy and then give excuses about economy being in a recession? tisk tisk

Don't comment on me being so called " childish "...................... becuase during the duration of this arguement you have backed your arguement with absolutly 0 facts and statistics. it seem as if you are just in denial............


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> No one said it would change overnight. And im sorry buddy, but you do not konw how the economy works. By electing a new president who has different concerns and views on how the economy should be ran, everything will eventually work it's self together. weather it's good or bad. this has been proven time and time again throughout Americas history. specialy after when the stock market fell in the 20's. Also when Clinton cleaned up Regan and Bush seniors economic issues.
> 
> Did you not see Bush this morning adress the nation about the economy and then give excuses about economy being in a recession? tisk tisk
> 
> Don't comment on me being so called " childish "...................... becuase during the duration of this arguement you have backed your arguement with absolutly 0 facts and statistics. it seem as if you are just in denial............


i never said that things wouldnt change i said they wouldnt be changed by this time next year i am sure after he has been in office for more than 3 months that will probably change but i am done with this arguement because you know everything apparentely so i am done here and congrats to you for being the first person on my ignore list


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

no offence but bush is a dumb a**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> i never said that things wouldnt change i said they wouldnt be changed by this time next year i am sure after he has been in office for more than 3 months that will probably change but i am done with this arguement because you know everything apparentely so i am done here and congrats to you for being the first person on my ignore list




Well archerykid12, i unlike you, backed my arguement.


haha.......... they will be changed by next year! new president in january.
so he has four months to fix it!

thanks for the arguement though


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Also when Clinton cleaned up Regan and Bush seniors economic issues.


Are you kidding me? Reagan spent 8 yrs cleaning up after the mess Carter made in 4 yrs. Clinton had the good sense to not screw with things to much and ruin it. If either one of these two libs get elected president we're headed right back to Carter 2. Won't that be fun? Double digit inflation, interest rates at 18%, 10% unemployment, more jobs leaving the country do to their high tax policies, gas rationing, etc. 

I guess some people never learn.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I really dont want to get involved with his political argument.


but, so you guys know, gas prices are 3.86$ here in WV now.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

screamingeagle said:


> Are you kidding me? Reagan spent 8 yrs cleaning up after the mess Carter made in 4 yrs. Clinton had the good sense to not screw with things to much and ruin it. If either one of these two libs get elected president we're headed right back to Carter 2. Won't that be fun? Double digit inflation, interest rates at 18%, 10% unemployment, more jobs leaving the country do to their high tax policies, gas rationing, etc.
> 
> I guess some people never learn.


Regan cleaned up the mess in about 3 months, and then put the Country in a RECESSION in 1982. he made huge tax cuts ( which are conterversial to what extant they were acheived)........... and the nation a had a quite large national debt. A good thing Regan did were his foriegn policy issuse. he made great relations between us and russia. he basically ended the cold war. The trickle down economics were a failure. which Regan used lightly, but still used. And that Both bush senior and junior use.


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry to bring this quote up froma while ago but..



> i would like to know where you got that info or if it was just a wild guess because you felt left out


i didnt just make up that number...The Bush as i call him has stockpiled 25 years worth of oil for the united States he is refusing to release it...as to where i got that number i saw it on CNN as well as Fox news and MSNBC


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Regan cleaned up the mess in about 3 months, and then put the Country in a RECESSION in 1982. he made huge tax cuts ( which are conterversial to what extant they were acheived)........... and the nation a had a quite large national debt. A good thing Regan did were his foriegn policy issuse. he made great relations between us and russia. he basically ended the cold war. The trickle down economics were a failure. which Regan used lightly, but still used. And that Both bush senior and junior use.


What?? That is impossible! Any one that knows anything about economics knows it takes at least 18 months for the results of an interest rate cut to be seen in the economy. Everyone else knows, even that wacko Pelosi, that tax cuts create jobs, and for every dollar cut the gov gets back 1.26, thats right out of her mouth. So how did Reagan clean up Carters mess in 3 months? Where did you learn about economics? A cracker jack box?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

welschd said:


> sorry to bring this quote up froma while ago but..
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt just make up that number...The Bush as i call him has stockpiled 25 years worth of oil for the united States he is refusing to release it...as to where i got that number i saw it on CNN as well as Fox news and MSNBC


I would love to see the day when Fox News bashes President Bush.
They support him completely.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

screamingeagle said:


> What?? That is impossible! Any one that knows anything about economics knows it takes at least 18 months for the results of an interest rate cut to be seen in the economy. Everyone else knows, even that wacko Pelosi, that tax cuts create jobs, and for every dollar cut the gov gets back 1.26, thats right out of her mouth. So how did Reagan clean up Carters mess in 3 months? Where did you learn about economics? A cracker jack box?


Oh so now its 18 months????? last message you claimed it was 8 months........... hmm thats wierd. i know economics........... and unlike you, i know my history!! if large tax cuts work so well, then why if everytime the goverment issues a tax cut the economy falls????? Regan did it and Bush did it............ and look at our economy, it's absolute crap. and do not deny that it isn't.

haha, tax cuts create job huh????? hmm that's wierd GM just laid off 3500 employees. Oh, and why are unemployment rates down so far right now???? oh and why minimum wage rates down?? oh, i can answer that one, becuase your conservitive president and congress in a national debt over 5 trillion dollars. jesus, our country can bearly afford itself at this point. the cost of food is going up, morgae rates, and the cost of this pointless war in iraq. everytime you make a tax cut, that's less money going to the gov. looks good on paper, but it doesn't work out.


Do you enjoy paying 4 bucks a gallon of gas everytime you fill up??? cause once again that's a result of the conservitive parties trickle down economics.

i think your just head-strong conservitive that can't except the fact that your congress and president can't run the nation right.


----------



## screamingeagle (Sep 12, 2004)

If you read the above posts I said it took Reagan 8 yrs, not MONTHS, to fix Carters mess. 

I think your just an idiot lib that wants a cradle to grave nanny state because you obviously have no idea what in the world you are talking about. 

I am gone from this thread, its a waste of time.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

kailibabhunter, you should be a lawyer, or at least a economic professor


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> kailibabhunter, you should be a lawyer, or at least a economic professor




haha, that's what my friends say too. but no, i plan on getting my MBA from ASU. Buisness degree! 

but back to archery! i drew my deer and turkey tag.. first time hunting turkey with a bow. very excited!!!!



screamingeagle said:


> If you read the above posts I said it took Reagan 8 yrs, not MONTHS, to fix Carters mess.
> 
> I think your just an idiot lib that wants a cradle to grave nanny state because you obviously have no idea what in the world you are talking about.
> 
> I am gone from this thread, its a waste of time.




yea, i got mounths and years messed up your right. but what, you couldn't comment on the other stuff i said? yea cause you know im right! 

the carter mess is nothing compared to what we are in now, beacause of your conservitive ways. you think that Regan came in and made everything better???? no, he kinda fixed carter and then put the country in a down fall. and so has Bush. i know what im talking about, and think you're just leaving because you have no arguement here. What an idiot! don't come and argue with me and then back down.


----------

